# 30K brake flush?



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

2009 Jetta - is the brake fluid flush included in the 30 K service ? I heard that it was but am not certain.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

847 729 3500. 
Jennings VW

Call and ask :beer:


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Brake fluid flush is by time..not mileage...Flush fluid every other year to keep moisture content low...improves braking and prevents very expen$ive damage to stuff like ABS valve block, Calipers etc...much cheaper to flush brakes than replace those parts!


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

spitpilot said:


> Brake fluid flush is by time..not mileage...Flush fluid every other year to keep moisture content low...improves braking and prevents very expen$ive damage to stuff like ABS valve block, Calipers etc...much cheaper to flush brakes than replace those parts!


Not really, if it gets used alot. 

For example what people say "3 months or 3,000 miles" for the oil change. 
If the car sits and rarely gets driven, you should get it done around 3 months, but if your driving it more consistently and have passed 3,000 miles, it is fine.

Same idea behind the brake fluid flush.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Unless you're racin and flush fluid after every track weekend...brake fluid is done by time. It's a matter of time to infuse fluid with moisture that's the governing factor...every serious car I've owned since my 1967 Alfa GTV has mandated "Flush brake fluid every 2 years".:thumbup:


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

To answer the OP's question, no it's not. It's every THREE years for your car.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

spitpilot said:


> Unless you're racin and flush fluid after every track weekend...brake fluid is done by time. It's a matter of time to infuse fluid with moisture that's the governing factor...every serious car I've owned since my 1967 Alfa GTV has mandated "Flush brake fluid every 2 years".:thumbup:


Yeah, they say it is by time, but the moisture is accumulated from miles not sitting. If they say every year they probably base that off of ~15k miles a year so 45k miles. 

I'm not saying that you don't do it based off of time, just that the fluid does not get "contaminated" just by sitting.


----------

